

Satya Nadella's First Email To Employees As New Microsoft CEO: 'Who Am I?' - mark_l_watson
http://www.businessinsider.com/satya-nadella-email-to-microsoft-employees-2014-2

======
mark_l_watson
I thought his letter was excellent. Motivating while stressing obvious that
the future is cloud computing and mobile devices.

I love technology. I use OS X and Linux laptops, an android phone, and an
iPad. I am thinking of adding a Surface device to this mix, but might wait for
the 3rd generation.

